# USPS



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

:sb USPS made an attempt to deliver a insured (DC# included) package today but I wasn't home.

I didn't order anything so now I wonder who is going to be on my shit list......hmmmmmmmmm.I guess I will see in the morning when I pick it up while sending off Doyle's lottery winnings.


Dammit how do I sleep tonight????????? HUH HUH HUH HUH HUH??


Shawn p


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Is it killing you Bro????? Well, you'll find out in the morning.

Great Job Whoever you are!!!!:tu 

Ron


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn Shawn...that sucks.

Although I have to admit, the idea of you all wound up trying to figure out what you might have gotten and from who is making me laugh a little.

I hate stuff like that myself. I'd be bouncing off the walls.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Damn Shawn...that sucks.
> 
> Although I have to admit, the idea of you all wound up trying to figure out what you might have gotten and from who is making me laugh a little.
> 
> I hate stuff like that myself. I'd be bouncing off the walls.


I am bouncing off the walls brother believe me :hn

Hell i don't know what or who or where it came from. Had to be from here though, no one sends me shit other then CS monkeys.

Dammit

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> I am bouncing off the walls brother believe me :hn
> 
> Hell i don't know what or who or where it came from. Had to be from here though, no one sends me shit other then CS monkeys.
> 
> ...


Could it be that package from Nigeria about that long lost relative???? :r


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Could it be that package from Nigeria about that long lost relative???? :r


Maybe it's that box of 50 BMG rounds for your ass :gn

Shawn p


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul with the restraint again :r 

Personally I'm laughing a LOT - WTG Mystery Bomber!!! :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> a.paul with the restraint again :r
> 
> Personally I'm laughing a LOT - WTG Mystery Bomber!!! :tu


WOW thanks guys :fu

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I can almost see the wanker squirm.

How does it feel to be in someone elses sights, sniper boy??????

Wasn't I says the redheaded stepchild.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> WOW thanks guys :fu
> 
> Shawn


you can ALWAYS count on us Shawn.....well, me anyway p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I can almost see the wanker squirm.
> 
> How does it feel to be in someone elses sights, sniper boy??????
> 
> Wasn't I says the redheaded stepchild.


WOW such support from my fellow pipe smokers :fu

Making notes in my sniper's log.

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

must be another nice box if it's insured. 
whatever it is, and whoever it's from, have fun with it. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Just think of it like this Bro....Anticipation is half the fun p 

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am thinking about taking bets on how long it takes him to melt down, any takers?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Just think of it like this Bro....Anticipation is half the fun p
> 
> Ron


Oh yeah so much FUN :hn

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am thinking about taking bets on how long it takes him to melt down, any takers?


:r

how would we tell though?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am thinking about taking bets on how long it takes him to melt down, any takers?


I bet you one thing......

I can get a big ass box together for a certain hillbilly before I melt down.

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

a.paul said:


> :r
> 
> how would we tell though?


Start keeping tabs on how many words he misspells. Sniper or not, the rational is slipping.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am thinking about taking bets on how long it takes him to melt down, any takers?





ShawnP said:


> I bet you one thing......
> 
> I can get a big ass box together for a certain hillbilly before I melt down.
> 
> Shawn


I'll take the bet on both of these!!!!

I'll bet he wakes up at least twice thinking about it!!

and I bet it will take less than 2 weeks for the box!!!

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Start keeping tabs on how many words he misspells. Sniper or not, the rational is slipping.


I have layed still for hours and hours waiting for my shot. I ALWAYS hit my target. I won't melt down.

Keep it up hillbilly and you :gn

Shawn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll bet that he will be the first one at the post office waiting for them to unlock the doors. p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

smokehouse said:


> I'll bet that he will be the first one at the post office waiting for them to unlock the doors. p


Open doors?? Hell, he is liable to just Mission Impossible through the recessed ceilings.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> I have layed still for hours and hours waiting for my shot. I ALWAYS hit my target.
> 
> Shawn


But that is when YOU are sniping, not when you are BEING sniped!!! o

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey dont worrie about it just enjoy it when ya get it.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey dont worrie about it just enjoy it when ya get it.


That sounds a little fishy Booker. A little to calm of a post. hmmmmmmmm

Was it you?

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmm. Is that a melt-down symptom? K'Rat...ruling please:r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! This is too good!!!! We have a sniper with an itchy trigger finger, but too many targets!!!!!! Too confused to pick one off Shawn???

Ron


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Start keeping tabs on how many words he misspells. Sniper or not, the rational is slipping.


Kayak_Rat - I see what you mean about the misspellings. It's escalating already!! 

Oh - BTW - _rationale_ has an "e" at the end :r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

interesting...seems we are split.

28 posts in this thread
14 consoling and appeasing Shawn
the other 14 pushing every button they can find


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Kayak_Rat - I see what you mean about the misspellings. It's escalating already!!
> 
> Oh - BTW - _rationale_ has an "e" at the end :r


Evan's favorite part of Oprah is the book club segment. Can you tell?

 :tu


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> interesting...seems we are split.
> 
> 28 posts in this thread
> 14 consoling and appeasing Shawn
> the other 14 pushing every button they can find


How did you count me in that tally?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I'll take the bet on both of these!!!!
> 
> I'll bet he wakes up at least twice thinking about it!!
> 
> ...


Sounds about right on both counts Ron.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

EvanS said:


> interesting...seems we are split.
> 
> 28 posts in this thread
> 14 consoling and appeasing Shawn
> the other 14 pushing every button they can find


I hate a tie......Let me see what I can do about that!!!!!

Hey Shawn, did it say how big the box was???

There, Much better

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> WOOHOO!!! This is too good!!!! We have a sniper with an itchy trigger finger, but too many targets!!!!!! Too confused to pick one off Shawn???
> 
> Ron


Like I said , making notes in my sniper log.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Better yet, did they give you the DC #?

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Better yet, did they give you the DC #?
> 
> Ron


Nope


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Nope


Bummer. You may have gotten a hint from that


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> I hate a tie......Let me see what I can do about that!!!!!
> 
> Hey Shawn, did it say how big the box was???
> 
> ...


Moving Ron to the top of my list.

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Moving Ron to the top of my list.
> 
> Shawn


Congrats Ron, you took my spot.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Which list is it, that's what I wanna know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> That sounds a little fishy Booker. A little to calm of a post. hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Was it you?
> 
> Shawn


I cant eat fish so it wasnt me.:tg


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Congrats Ron, you took my spot.


We'll see about that.......

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I cant eat fish so it wasnt me.:tg


Ok so it wasn't you.

Now I am back to square 1. DAMMIT

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> How did you count me in that tally?


after the first post, which was very wishy-washy and constituted a split in it's own right, you went to the button pusher side. pssst - BTW...WTG :tu 

SHANWP - see how you can count on me? The only reason I keep posting in this thread is because I KNEW it would eventually turn against me, therefore at least distracting a.paul long enough for you to gather yourself.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Ok so it wasn't you.
> 
> Now I am back to square 1. DAMMIT
> 
> Shawn


LOL, I dont know but if you hire me as your private "I" Will find out for ya.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL, I dont know but if you hire me as your private "I" Will find out for ya.


Look out fellas I have the detective on my side now.

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> after the first post, which was very wishy-washy and constituted a split in it's own right, you went to the button pusher side. pssst - BTW...WTG :tu
> 
> SHANWP - see how you can count on me? The only reason I keep posting in this thread is because I KNEW it would eventually turn against me, therefore at least distracting a.paul long enough for you to gather yourself.


Well I feel bad for Shawn...I know how nuts it would be making me...but this is better entertainment than the Red Sox/Orioles...

:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL, I dont know but if you hire me as your private "I" Will find out for ya.


am i the only one that sees the private "I" as code for "I did it"?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> am i the only one that sees the private "I" as code for "I did it"?


I think Booker is telling the truth.

Shawn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

EvanS said:


> am i the only one that sees the private "I" as code for "I did it"?


Hmmm.... Could this be a little mis-direction???? 

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm.... Could this be a little mis-direction????
> 
> Ron


Booker's "I" just was used twice in the sentence. Booker is not guilty.

BUT if he is lieing it will only be worse.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ok everyone time for me to hit the hay (try to anyway)


Tomorrow we all find out what this is ( probably a sweepstakes drawing) LMAO



Until tomorrow :fu 


Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

nite shawn-san!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Later brother. I expect a phone call when you recieve the package. I will be out in the field all day, so call away.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Later brother. I expect a phone call when you recieve the package. I will be out in the field all day, so call away.


So you're admitting it was you?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

yep, g'nite Shawn. Call me too, even though I had absolutely nothing to do with this. Really, I didn't


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> yep, g'nite Shawn. Call me too, even though I had absolutely nothing to do with this. Really, I didn't


Never asked ME to call you.

:tg


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm not the grammar/spelling police, but let's keep a tally since the first post made by Shawn in this subject:


ShawnP said:


> :sb USPS made an attempt to deliver *a* insured (DC# included) package today*(,)* but I wasn't home.
> 
> I didn't order anything*(,)* so now I wonder who is going to be on my shit list......hmmmmmmmmm.I guess I will see in the morning when I pick it up while sending off Doyle's lottery winnings.
> 
> ...


in this example, he uses "a" instead of "an" in the first sentence, while leaving off a comma. 
second sentence he does the same, and i don't want to get into the last sentence of the 2nd paragraph, as i'm no grammar expert.
last sentence, dammit, with two "m's", to show that he can hum while he curses.



> I am bouncing off the walls*(,)* brother*(,)* believe me
> 
> Hell*(,)* i don't know what or who or where it came from. Had to be from here though, no one sends me shit other *then* CS monkeys.
> 
> *Dammit*


commas are not a part of shawns vocab skills, we can see that he never pauses when he speaks.
then or than? 
dammit with two "m's" again, he must like to hum.
shawn must be buzzing, he's excited, he can't pause during sentences and likes to hum as he curses.



> That sounds a little fishy Booker. A little *to* calm of a post. *hmmmmmmmm*


shawn, i just hope that you don't hum like that old perverted guy on Family Guy.
to or too?



> Like I said , making notes in my sniper log.


he must be getting tired, he's now putting in commas in the middle of spaces.



> Ok*(,)* so it wasn't you.
> Now I am back to square 1. *DAMMIT*


more humming.

just having some fun. i'm not an engrish teacha, shawn-san.
:tg


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Must be pretty boring in Vermont Greg.:ss


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> Must be pretty boring in Vermont Greg.:ss


yup


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> yup


I'm going through this thread right now and scrubbing it for past participles and uncongigated verbs.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Never asked ME to call you.
> 
> :tg


:r You can call me Bwana :cb


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Greg :fu :r (15 hour work day yesterday )



Ok I'm up and I have to wait 2 more hours before running to the PO.




DAMMMMMMMMMMIT


Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Later brother. I expect a phone call when you recieve the package. I will be out in the field all day, so call away.


I will brother.

Shawn p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

EvanS said:


> I'm going through this thread right now and scrubbing it for past participles and *uncongigated* verbs.


I feel a little uncongigated after the Thai we ate last night. Maybe I need to go past a participle in the little boys room.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I feel a little uncongigated after the Thai we ate last night. Maybe I need to go past a participle in the little boys room.


TMI Zack!!!!! And it's Pass not past

Ron


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> TMI Zack!!!!! And it's Pass not past
> 
> Ron


Where's Greg when you need him??

Shawn p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Where's Greg when you need him??
> 
> Shawn p


Where is the box wanker!!!!!!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I can't believe this thead is going to go over 6 pages.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Where is the box wanker!!!!!!


OOOOOOOO you did it now young man.
Enjoy your last days on earth:hn

I will make my contacts today to get this rolling.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> I can't believe this thead is going to go over 6 pages.


Me either brother.

And it will be even better when I get back from the PO only to say it was a package my wife ordered from QVC :c

On that note, off to the PO

Shawn


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

ShawnP said:


> Me either brother.
> 
> And it will be even better when I get back from the PO only to say it was a package my wife ordered from QVC :c
> 
> ...


Ahhhhhhhhh, anticipation is the purest form of pleasure, but it helps when you know exactly what it is you're anticipating......... Hope its cool

:hn

:tpd:


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Well? What did you discover at the PO?


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't stop reading this thread


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Charles said:


> Well? What did you discover at the PO?


Someone is a DEAD man, That's all I gotta say :hn

Working on pics now.

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn Shawnald, what'd you get?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> Damn Shawnald, what'd you get?


You're :hn

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=900133#post900133

All everyone needs to know

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> OOOOOOOO you did it now young man.
> Enjoy your last days on earth:hn
> 
> I will make my contacts today to get this rolling.
> ...


Why do you have to be the tough guy all the time. Threatening everyone about everything!!!!!:tg :c

Great looking pipe by the way. I told your grouchy arse it wasnt me.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Shawn - do you retract your statement that "there is something wrong with a.paul?"

I sure hope not. :r None of this makes him any more "right", just maybe more acceptable. 


maybe................


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

EvanS said:


> Shawn - do you retract your statement that "there is something wrong with a.paul?"
> 
> I sure hope not. :r None of this makes him any more "right", just maybe more acceptable.
> 
> maybe................


No, if anything this justifies my comments :tu

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Why do you have to be the tough guy all the time. Threatening everyone about everything!!!!!:tg :c


You are gonna get it youngin.

And it isn't a threat it's a promise.

Shawn


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> No, if anything this justifies my comments :tu
> 
> Shawn


WHEW!!! Good to hear!!! :tu 
I was afraid you were getting soft. But then again, in the next post you reenforced your threat to Kayak_Rat......


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

In most English speaking countries, that's "reInforced".

Putz.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Where's Greg when you need him??
> 
> Shawn p


i've been at work all day, without cell phone coverage or a network connection, up in the damN vermont hillside at "ethan allen firing range"...



> a.paul I can't believe this thead is going to go over 6 pages.


you need to change your settings, this is page 2 for me.
actually, it's now page 3, but your comment i quoted was page 2.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> you need to change your settings, this is page 2 for me.
> actually, it's now page 3, but your comment i quoted was page 2.


Where are the settings? I looked in "user controls" but didn't see anything.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Where are the settings? I looked in "user controls" but didn't see anything.


User Controls > Edit Options > Posts per Page

doofus


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

EvanS said:


> User Controls > Edit Options > Posts per Page
> 
> doofus


Ahh...okay. Thanks sweetie! :tu

:fu


----------

